# Hardest thing I've made



## jackrichington (Feb 22, 2009)

Made this with only handtools and a lathe...must have tried to bend 10 continuos arms, before I got one that didn't crack...I've found chairs to be both rewarding & unbelievably frustrating


----------



## fiferb (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice! Your comment reminds me of the movie "The Patriot" where Mel Gibson tries to make a rocking chair. In the corner is a pile of broken chairs that failed.


----------



## george (Feb 22, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## dntrost (Feb 22, 2009)

Boy that is really nice and looks like a ton of work


----------



## VisExp (Feb 22, 2009)

That's very impressive Jack.  I admire you for tackling a chair.  I think that must be one of the pinnacles in woodworking.  I still have a long way to go before I try that.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 22, 2009)

My dream one day is to make a chair like that. I have two books on chairs somewhere - Windsors and Sam Maloof's! When retirement comes . . .

Beautiful work!


----------



## papaturner (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with what Keith said..........But will add it`s still a dream of mine. 
Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 22, 2009)

That's most impressive Jack, I see a lot of plain straight back chairs made around here but That one looks as though it belongs in a fine museum, Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## scotirish (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## JimB (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't have the talent to even think about attempting something like that. Great job.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great job, beautiful chair.


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great job. That is on my todo list did you take a class or go by a book or or or :biggrin: Enquiry minds want to know:glasses-nerdy:
Jay


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Feb 22, 2009)

Your description reminds me of the scene in "The Patriot"!


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks gals & guys..appreciate your kind words..learned from 2 books : Traditional Windsor Chairs by Rendi and The chairmaker's Workshop by Langnser .. I made the chair because I needed something to sit in..Neccesity is the mother of invention..


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 22, 2009)

Very impressive!!!  Only a woodworker would know how much time, effort and skill went into making that chair


----------



## garypeck (Feb 24, 2009)

Is that made from Ebony??  Beautiful...!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 24, 2009)

what Keith said, too, Well done!


----------



## jyreene (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, I agree with many here.  A chair seems to be one of the pinacles of turning of course a step above that would be, can you make a matching set (as I know my wife will make me if I make it that far)?


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 24, 2009)

jyreene...of course I could if I wished..I started making shaker furniture..but the back legs so hard to turn due to the length..I ended up spokeshaving most of them..windsors have shorter pieces so I have made many of those..birdcage, sackbacks, etc


----------



## jyreene (Feb 24, 2009)

I figured you could.  It really just makes me wish I were back stateside so I could continue to become more addicted to turning wood.  I might even be able to start a nice little side business of selling pens through contacts here.  That would be nice.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 24, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## reddwil (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome job. I've TRIED making chairs, but ended up with some great fire wood.


----------



## Chris Bar (Feb 24, 2009)

You do that in the wilderness; how do you find the time?  Oh, the chair, a work of art!


----------



## wolftat (Feb 25, 2009)

That is  agreat looking chair, I tried to make one, but I found that I couldn't do it and made a bench instead.


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 25, 2009)

wolftat:  benches are useful also...I started with a 4 legged stool with splint seat..just keep at it


----------

